# Comment re- installer Mail 5.2



## dakar (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

je commence à me demander si mon MAIL en entier  ne serait pas  corrompu, parce que les photos que j'ai envoyées arrivent tout aplaties à mes  différents destinataires,  et ne s'ouvrent pas.  Pourtant j'ai procédé comme d'habitude, sans rien changer, et jusqu'ici Mail fonctionnait bien...Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui s'est passé.

Je vais créer un nouveau compte sur Mail, pour voir si celui-là marchera ; j'ai vérifié les permissions et même le disque en entier, RAS. 

En attendant, pour le cas où le problème continuerait, je voudrais  bien que quelqu'un qui le sait, me dise où je peux aller pour télécharger Mail 5.2  afin de l'installer de nouveau - si c'est possible. 
 Et comment le faire.... ?

J'ai un iMac Intel avec Lion 10.7.4, et pas de disque d'installation, le système était installé lors de l'achat. (ce qui est bien stupide...la preuve, quand on aurait besoin d'un disque pour y pêcher une appli, on ne l'a pas)

Merci beaucoup à qui pourra m'aider...


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

tu as vérifier lors de l'envoi que les photos étaient en taille réelle et pas en taille réduite ... en bas a droite d'une fenêtre d'envoi lorsque on envoi une image.

Mail se trouve sur ton DVD d'installé si Lion... faut avoir le DMG et l'ouvrir je pense et explorer le paquet


----------



## dakar (14 Mai 2012)

Merci lepetitpiero, pour la réponse ; oui les images étaient en taille réelle. Le problème je crois c'est que l'affichage de Mail ne fonctionne plus bien, et je ne sais pas comment remettre ça en route;

Mais pour ta seconde phrase, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu dis : 

"Mail se trouve sur ton DVD d'installé si Lion..."   ???? je n'ai pas de DVD d'installation de Lion.

"Faut avoir le DMG et l'ouvrir je pense et explorer le paquet"  : oui, bien sur, je pourrais le faire si je savais OU trouver ce DMG ??  pourrais-tu STP  m'indiquer où je peux le trouver, sur mon Mac ?  à supposer qu'il y soit ... !

Par ailleurs, j'y pense : j'ai une sauvegarde complète  de mon Mac sur un DDE (par CCC). Comment faire pour y pêcher seulement l'application Mail  et la réinstaller sur mon DDI  ?  Je n'ai jamais encore fait ça...

Sinon, quelqu'un saurait-il me dire si on peut trouver MAIL à télécharger sur le site d'Apple, et ou ? je ne trouve pas.  Merci !


----------



## dakar (15 Mai 2012)

eh bien, voilà du nouveau : il semble qu'il y aurait  un bug dans Mail 5.2, car il n'y a pas qu'à moi que cela arrive, un affichage de pièces jointes incomplet. (seul le trombone apparait, mais pas le nombre de pièces jointes au dessous).  D'autres que moi ont le même problème, selon une page sur Internet qui m'a été communiquée par Agnosys. Les autres mettent en cause la mise à jour Lion 10.7.4, ou alors Mail 5.2. Moi,  Il me semble que cela m'est arrivé juste après la dernière mise à jour de Sécurity...
J'ai essayé toutes les possibilités que l'on m'a indiquées, rien à faire, c'est toujours pareil.
Peut-être faudrait-il que les problèmes de Mail 5.2 doit regroupés, s'il y en a d'autres, sur une discussion spécialement ouverte   dans ce Forum, afin que Apple soit averti des problèmes qui se posent, par quelqu'un qui saurait le faire. 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?...


----------



## Jetsurfer (14 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement, il y a un problème avec Mail 5.2 avec Lion.
De mon côté, forcer à quitter l'application à chaque fois.

Du coup, j'ai été sur mon backup, j'ai viré Mail 5.2 de mon Macintosh HD ;-) j'aime bien gardé le nom original. Puis par la suite, j'ai été sur le DVD que j'avais fait de Lion vu que je l'avais acheté sur le Mac Store.

J'ai bien été dans le paquet pour Mail, il a réinstallé la version en question, mais... pas de chance c'est la version 5.0 qui ne fonctionne pas avec Mac OS X 10.7.4 :-(

Du coup je me suis dit, pas de problème on va faire une mise à jour des logiciels... et là il me dit que tous les logiciels sont... à jour.

Vu qu'il n'y a aucun site ou l'on peut télécharger Mail séparément, vu qu'il n'existe semble t'il pas de mise à jour de la version 5.0 à la 5.2 nécessaire à 10.7.4 que peut on faire?

Sans doute la soluce sera de passer... à la caisse, et de prendre MacOS X 10.8 à moins que l'un ou l'une d'entre vous a une autre soluce.

Merci d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 si tu as acheté Lion sur le MAS, tu peux le télécharger.

Pour ça, il faut démarrer sur la partition HD Recovery (touche Alt maintenue dès le boinng).

Une fois que tu auras téléchargé l'Installer Lion, tu pourras si tu le souhaites faire une copie du .dmg qu'il contient. 
Tu stockes cette copie quelque part pour pouvoir plus tard faire un support bootable.

Ensuite tu réinstalles Lion (sans formater donc sans perdre de données) et ainsi tu auras retrouvé Mail.

A la fin de l'installation l'Installer aura disparu.
(mais ta copie de .dmg sera toujours là).

Et bien sûr si tu envisages l'achat de ML, l'installation de ML règlera ton problème.
(même scénario pour la récupération du .dmg si tu le souhaites).


EDIT : il est possible que tu aies Lion disponible au téléchargement dans ta liste "achat" du MAS, sans même avoir à passer par le démarrage sur HD recovery.
C'est mon cas pour Mountain Lion : il est disponible au téléchargement, sur le même ordi qui m'a servi à l'acheter.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

@ Dakar :

Ou peut-être suffirait-il, en attendant 10.8 ou Mail 5.3, de zipper les photos avant de les envoyer ? (avec le clic droit > _Compresser_)


Edit : je n'avais pas vu que les messages de Dakar dataient de Mai dernier :rose:


----------



## Jetsurfer (15 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et bien sûr si tu envisages l'achat de ML, l'installation de ML règlera ton problème.
> (même scénario pour la récupération du .dmg si tu le souhaites).



Je suis passé... à la caisse et c'est encore pire.
Mail avec ML m'ouvre deux fenêtres, pas moyen de créer une nouvelle boite aux lettres ect.

J'ai fait un backup heureusement et je vais donc tenter ta soluce.... 
Sinon s'il y a un autre client mail, je suis preneur vu que hier Mail m'a fait perdre toute ma journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

Merci encore pour ta soluce, mais j'ai du boulot à terminer donc j'ai installé Thunderbird et en cinq minutes mes deux comptes étaient configurés.

Je reviendrai à Mail lorsque j'aurai un peu de temps et que les bugs seront corrigés.

@+,
Thierry


----------

